# Official Aquascaping Discord Server 2nd largest aquascaping discord server in 1 week



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Last week i made an Aquascaping discord server hoping that more than 3 people would join, now its the *2nd largest Aquascaping discord server*,* but it is 1st place when it comes to activity, no other server is as active as ours!*

Do join if you like to meet new people, live chat about Aquascaping, fish, plants, general discussion, off topic things, with people you'll love to meet.

Here is the invite link to join the server: https://discord.gg/Vuc9arQ

*Dont know what discord is?*

Discord is a live communication platform most commonly used in todays world by all sorts of people, including aquascapers. I didn't know a Aquascaping discord server even existed until recently, i just had never thought about it.

*if you do not have discord and you'd like to join the never ending conversations, please visit this link:* https://discordapp.com/download

once you have downloaded discord, simply hit "add server" and paste the link in that i gave above (at the top of the post).

Once you've done that, your done! now you can chat with all sorts of experienced Aquascapers! And me, im always on there blabbing. And you can only imagine what that is like.... lol.
​I hope to see You there  !

Any questions please comment below,
Thanks,
Nate


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey we got a few popular members who joined  

Shoutout to zapins !


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Now the largest AND the most active Aquascaping discord server Thank you very much for joining guys!!!! Everyone is still welcome, if you try to join and it says "link has expired" PLEASE let me know, thank you!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Well this got pretty large, I'm very happy. A few business owners have joined as well, and I'm beginning to host a Scheduled discussion sort of like speeches, but we all talk about a desired topic. Weather it be Aquascaping layout ideas (ex rule of thirds) or something else.
We have also developed quite the system, new bots have been added to auto moderator the server so i dont have to (didn't really have to anyway everyones to nice). 

So far so good!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

here are couple of our members setups!

















And a few more that are so high quality i cannot upload via imgur:
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/438867932668231700/444618271975800832/IMG_6714.jpg
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/438867932668231700/444618308269113345/IMG_6888.jpg
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/438867932668231700/444618209866416128/IMG_6684.jpg


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

How large is this group now?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> How large is this group now?


68 super active members  
As well as a couple large business owners (who own Aquascaping stores) some are sponsoring give aways on the server!

Also how do i change the title on this thread? xd


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

We recently just ended our first give away! and the winners won:
1st winner: NPKM 16oz 4 pack + TDS meter + Dry Bacteria
2nd place: NPKM 8oz 4 pack!

Sponsored by http://www.glossofactory.com since the owner is a part of our group!
We are ABOUT to reach 100 people!!!! woop woop! good stuff. We added a new library section, and we are adding some special perks for special people 

Heres the invite link again! https://discord.gg/hzmfdaV


----------



## jfhrtn (May 7, 2018)

@DutchMuch on the members tank with the server that looks blue themed is that a DoubleSun CO2 regulator? If so how do they like it? I was thinking about picking one up but am on the fence. Btw that rimless tank is a work of art. Beautiful tank 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

jfhrtn said:


> @DutchMuch on the members tank with the server that looks blue themed is that a DoubleSun CO2 regulator? If so how do they like it? I was thinking about picking one up but am on the fence. Btw that rimless tank is a work of art. Beautiful tank
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


to be honest hes on opposite hours of me LOL youd have to contact him yourself sorry!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

We are going to start featuring tanks on here Weekly, so here is our featured tank of the week!
Congrats @rudedudeowns for being this weeks featured scape!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Some pics from a few of our advanced members


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

More tank pics from members!


















































theres a lot more tanks but I picked these out lol


----------

